# Stem plant id.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

I need the plant if of the plant in front, the green stem plant. Or you can just id all the plants except dwarf sag, and ambulia. Is it some hemanthius or Rotala?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like _Hemianthus glomeratus_.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

